# Probleme mit Toxikk



## Dark-Freak (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir Toxikk gekauft.
Aber nach dem Intro Video und der Werbung bleibt das Bild grau.
Hatte vll einer von euch das selbe Problem oder weiß jemand Rat?
Habe das Spiel schon auf Fehler kontrolliert, aber ohne Erfolg.
Auch ein erneutes Runterladen und Installieren hat nicht geholfen 

Mein System
GTX770
I7 4770k
Z97 MSI Gaming 5
Asus VG248QE 
Win7
Neusten Treiber sind drauf.
Und alle anderen Spiele gehen ohne Probleme. (z.b Bf4 CoDAW FC4 und und und)

Wäre super wenn jemand helfen könnte
m.f.g


----------

